

The Forever Professors - sadfaceunread
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Forever-Professors/149965/

======
danieltillett
The problem is in a lot of places when someone retires they are not replaced
and the workload is then spread across the remaining staff. In the seven years
I was a academic every time someone retired my workload went up. When I
finally resigned my position was not filled. Of course my former employer
managed to find the resources to hire dozens of new senior administrators.

